# The Lambeth Country Show thread



## corporate whore (Jun 5, 2006)

Not too early, surely, for a thread on the high point of South London's Cultural Calender?

Oddly  I can't find anything on lambeth.gov, but the ever up-to-date Here Hill Forum site has line up and stuff  for *July 15-16*

Looks like the usual heady mix of cider, owls, jousting and - yes! - Dawn Penn!

"No, no, no..."


----------



## detective-boy (Jun 5, 2006)

As a country boy originally, and with my own picure in my head of "Country Shows", I can never quite get my head around a Lambeth one. 

Somehow this image of clay pigeon shooting, involving local drug dealers with sawn-off pump action shotguns instead of matched pairs of Purdeys keeps coming into my mind ...  

It's all good though!


----------



## Major Tom (Jun 5, 2006)

detective-boy said:
			
		

> Somehow this image of clay pigeon shooting, involving local drug dealers with sawn-off pump action shotguns instead of matched pairs of Purdeys keeps coming into my mind ...



Not like the people who live in Lambeth are being stereotyped or anything


----------



## rennie (Jun 5, 2006)

Let's hope for lots of sunshine!


----------



## Skim (Jun 5, 2006)

I really am going to make the county show this year, no excuses


----------



## pootle (Jun 5, 2006)

No, no, no excuses you mean, although I think this clashes with the Glade, those who are going...


----------



## Skim (Jun 5, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> No, no, no excuses you mean, although I think this clashes with the Glade, those who are going...



Don't mention the Glade, it makes me cry.

I wanna go 

<sobs>


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 5, 2006)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> Oddly  I can't find anything on lambeth.gov,



There is something surreal about how the new "accessible" i.e dumbed-down website brings up "Repatriation of the Deceased" as the second most appropriate article.


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 5, 2006)

Was thinking that myself. Still, I now know more about _that_ topic than I did earlier today..


----------



## detective-boy (Jun 5, 2006)

Major Tom said:
			
		

> Not like the people who live in Lambeth are being stereotyped or anything


No.  More an unusual juxtaposition of cultures!


----------



## TeeJay (Jun 5, 2006)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> There is something surreal about how the new "accessible" i.e dumbed-down website brings up "Repatriation of the Deceased" as the second most appropriate article.


Where are they planning to send the LibDem/Tory lot?


----------



## TeeJay (Jun 5, 2006)

Major Tom said:
			
		

> Not like the people who live in Lambeth are being stereotyped or anything


Am I allowed to mention the "alternative" animal display down at the fair ground area where all the pit bulls are paraded?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 5, 2006)

For the first time in three years, I will be able to make it and I'm fully intending to come along, Stig too I think 

Wish they had a real ale tent as well as the (excellent) cider stall though ...


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 5, 2006)

i'll try and put the old head round the door, as it were.


----------



## Major Tom (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't think I've missed one in about 15 years. I'll be taking a day off work to be there for sure, even if I do miss out on a whole day's overtime.


----------



## twister (Jun 6, 2006)

*in this week's south london press...*

"This week, a meeting between organisers and council officers heard how one of the biggest problems at the show is an influx of prostitutes after dark. Security guards have to patrol the site to stop them using the tents and marquees as makeshift brothels Several punters were caught rolling in the hay last year and duly sent packing. Only in Lambeth...."

 

oh and i'll probably be going to this too..


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 6, 2006)

I'll be there, so we need to arrange a meetup point


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 6, 2006)

twister said:
			
		

> "This week, a meeting between organisers and council officers heard how one of the biggest problems at the show is an influx of prostitutes after dark....



Crikey!! I had no idea about that side of it. I just go for the owls and the cider. Can't wait - I love the Lambeth Country Show. Determined to buy a local history book this year.


----------



## TeeJay (Jun 6, 2006)

twister said:
			
		

> ...Security guards have to patrol the site...


Security guards have to patrol the site *whenever* there is a two day (plus) event in Brockwell Park - to stop people coming into the park after dark and to protect all the marquees and stalls. If there are stallholders etc camping overnight then you can't simply lock all the gates nor would it be a good idea to leave everything lying around even if the gates were locked as people can still get over/through the fence with a bit of effort.


----------



## Major Tom (Jun 6, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> Crikey!! I had no idea about that side of it. I just go for the owls and the cider. Can't wait - I love the Lambeth Country Show. Determined to buy a local history book this year.



Owls and cider!

That's exactly why I go every year too.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 6, 2006)

Ahh, just over the road.

Bought some LUSH preserves and jams lasty year...looknig fwd to another jar of pink gin marmalade


----------



## timothysutton1 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Urban Art 2006*

On the Saturday of that weekend (15th July) the Josephine Avenue Group will be running Urban Art 2006. As well as providing affordable exhibition space for local artists the event also raises funds for community projects and donations to local charities (e.g. Trust and Spires).

This is now our fifth year and with over eighty artists exhibiting it's going to be our best yet. Not to be missed. Hope to see you there.

Tim Sutton


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 6, 2006)

Can I start the "It's not as good as previous years" thread


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 6, 2006)

Its my birthday weekend.  We went last year and had a mighty fine time.  Party in the Albert afterwards last year saw us dancing on the tables.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 6, 2006)

timothysutton1 said:
			
		

> On the Saturday of that weekend (15th July) the Josephine Avenue Group will be running Urban Art 2006. As well as providing affordable exhibition space for local artists the event also raises funds for community projects and donations to local charities (e.g. Trust and Spires).
> 
> This is now our fifth year and with over eighty artists exhibiting it's going to be our best yet. Not to be missed. Hope to see you there.
> 
> Tim Sutton



Thats always really good too.

timothysutton1, do you (or anybody else) know of an artist that used to display his stuff on a Saturday on Tunstall Road? His paintings used very rich  but not a wide variety of colour. They were of African scenes.

I saw his display at the country fare about 3 years ago but I couldn't afford a painting at the time. I'd love one now if he hasn't become too famous, which he deserves to be.


----------



## hipipol (Jun 6, 2006)

*Twinkle Brothers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

The Twinkles should ensure a strong Rasta turnout, "Since I Threw the Comb Away", "Nver Get Burn", etc, etc
Magic


----------



## pootle (Jun 6, 2006)

I have never heard of "The Twinkle Brothers" but the name just makes me think of the pre-teen girls comic called "Twinkle"  

All I can see now is loads of Rasta reading "Twinkle"


----------



## hipipol (Jun 6, 2006)

Aye, they use it to swap their "My Favourite Pony" saddles


----------



## pootle (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 6, 2006)

hipipol said:
			
		

> The Twinkles should ensure a strong Rasta turnout, "Since I Threw the Comb Away", "Never Get Burn", etc, etc
> Magic


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 6, 2006)

Isn't it time for the first Prize Winning Courgette Penguin pic of the summer?  

This pic still gets me everytime


----------



## moon (Jun 6, 2006)

I might come to this....who knows




			
				detective-boy said:
			
		

> No.  More an unusual juxtaposition of cultures!



Has it ever occurred to you that many of the residents of Lambeth being immigrants from undeveloped countries, will know more about animal husbandry and horticulture (working in harmony with the environment) than your average gun-totting agriculturalist?


----------



## netbob (Jun 6, 2006)

Second place were robbed:

http://www.memespring.co.uk/photos/uncategorized/lambeth.jpg


----------



## hipipol (Jun 6, 2006)

*Oh, Moony-Moon Person!!!!!*

"Has it ever occurred to you that many of the residents of Lambeth being immigrants from undeveloped countries, will know more about animal husbandry and horticulture (working in harmony with the environment) than your average gun-totting agriculturalist?"

Oh how right you are!!!
They can hardly wait to till the soil on account of the fact they dont have cars, electricity, phones and such like in Ghana, Jamaica etc, in fact I bet they all to be sedated before they were herded onto the planes as that kind of "White man JU-JU" would have scared them out of the tiny minds!!!!!
I can see what your getting at but the "implied" side of the way you say it, well.... its a tricky language English, aint it just?


----------



## moon (Jun 6, 2006)

I havent got a clue about what ure talking about here  , I'm sorry.

Could you explain further?


----------



## hipipol (Jun 6, 2006)

*Moon - an explanation*

"residents of Lambeth being immigrants from undeveloped countries"
What makes you think where these "immigrants" come from is/are undeveloped? You imply that these "immigarants" come from places where they are, oh fuck I've just realised, you are a wind up twat
I fell for it
Nice one
If I meet you I will kill you


----------



## moon (Jun 6, 2006)

aww dont do that to poor 'ickle me...see u at the country show...I'll bring my mule with me


----------



## hipipol (Jun 7, 2006)

Mule?
As in Forty Acres and.......
Or are you a shoe fetish?


PS I am gonna kill you like, slowly, over a number of years, gradually persuading to put noxious, though fun,  substances into yourself, hehe, I will have me revenge......etc, etc


----------



## Major Tom (Jun 7, 2006)

moon said:
			
		

> I might come to this....who knows
> 
> 
> 
> Has it ever occurred to you that many of the residents of Lambeth being immigrants from undeveloped countries, will know more about animal husbandry and horticulture (working in harmony with the environment) than your average gun-totting agriculturalist?



I'm glad I'm not the only person who found that attitude offensive.


----------



## Major Tom (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm from Devon myself.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2006)

i've heard so much about this show on urban over the years, i'm going to try and make it down this time


----------



## moon (Jun 7, 2006)

Major Tom said:
			
		

> I'm glad I'm not the only person who found that attitude offensive.



tsk

youve all got me wrong  

Ive been reading about lots of permaculture projects in Devon...


----------



## Major Tom (Jun 7, 2006)

moon said:
			
		

> tsk
> 
> youve all got me wrong
> 
> Ive been reading about lots of permaculture projects in Devon...



i thought you were taking detective boy to task for his shallow prejudiced sterotyping

was i wrong?


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 7, 2006)

This has gotten very confusing.

Anyway, looking forward to getting pissed on good cider


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 5, 2006)

Can someone repost a link to the exact part of the Herne Hill Forum** that has the actual Lambeth Country Show detail? I find that website very confusing ....

**rough link on post 1 of this thread

Would like to see lineup, etc. again ...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 5, 2006)

LAMBETH COUNTRY SHOW 15-16TH JULY 06

Lambeth Country Show, Ubique Leisure in Partnership with Lambeth Council
Brockwell Park Saturday 15th & Sunday 16th July 2006 - 11am - 7.30pmAdmission FREE
Acts on the main arena include:
The Knights of the Damned * The Royal Artillery Parachute Display Team * Portsmouth Area VCC Field Gun Display Team * No Limitz Motorcycle Display Team * Stallions of Substance.

Acts on the small arena are:
The Delta Dog Display Team * The Wacky Tumbleairs Trampoline Display * Stuart Walton Sheepdog Display * Ridgeside Falconry, The Hampton Court Musical Ride * Berkely Owls.

This year in the animal section you'll find Berkely Owls, The National Farmers Union, Polly Pets and Rescued Animals, Sheep Shearing and Vauxhall City Farm. Wander round the Trade and Craft stalls, get information from the Charity and Association stalls, browse round the Food Hall and treat yourself in the Complementary Health Area. See the stunning floral displays in the Horticultural Marquee.

Also this year, Lambeth Crime Prevention Panel are organising a comunity safety/health focussed tent. This will include: Lambeth Police, Lambeth Council - Community Safety Team, Lambeth Victim Support, Age Concern, Help the Aged - Handyvan scheme, Lambeth Primary Care Trust, London Fire Brigade, British Transport Police and Smartwater. In the tent there will be refreshments, free giveaways & competitions, free health checks, defensive planting exhibition & competition, clowns and the Fire Service will be demonstrating the danger of chip pan fires. Also present will be the Mobile Police Station, police helicopter and horses.

Acts on Village Green to be confirmed.
Main Music Stage
Saturday 15th July 1.30pm - 7.30pm
Pama International with special guest Dawn Penn * The Dualers * Molara and Dubmerge * Soothsayers * Wiservice

Sunday 16 July 1.30pm - 7.30pm
Twinkle Brothers * Willi Williams * Prince Malachi featuring Ras Negus * Selector Manasseh Hi-Fi plus special guest PA's King Atarney * John Kanu
Try different foods with a large variety of stalls selling food from around the world.

Have fun on the fairground, large inflatables, simulators etc.
Come with your family and friends, enough to keep everyone busy all day long!


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Jul 5, 2006)

looking forward to getting drunk, again.


----------



## rennie (Jul 5, 2006)

I hope it's gonna be sunny!


----------



## matbob (Jul 5, 2006)

Don't miss the vegetable animals in the planty tents. Works of genius. And check the harsh comments on the flower displays from the W.I types. And Twinkle Brothers on Sunday eve.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Jul 5, 2006)

My highlights from Funland (Father Ted...) last year were the owls, a terrifying piece of steam driven machinery for cutting logs that looked like a sickening accident waiting to happen, cider that tasted of disinfectant and the crackling air of impending violence in front of the stage towards the end.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 5, 2006)

I most enjoyed the sheepdogs herding first a small group of young children and then a gaggle of geese...


----------



## Reno (Jul 5, 2006)

Stereotyping or not, when I went a couple of years ago it was very much hoodies vs. the vegetable animals, but that had a certain surreal appeal.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 5, 2006)

Monkeynuts said:
			
		

> and the crackling air of impending violence in front of the stage towards the end.



I make it my business to get the fuck out of dodge around 5 pm. It does start to feel a bit dodgy a bit later on


----------



## binrak (Jul 5, 2006)

the Lambeth Country Show is just fantastic.  A cutting edge inner city version of all those childhood memories of small town fetes, but much better in reality.  Best is to just wander around and talk to people and get involved.

It clashes this year with the Asian Lifestyle Show so I think we are going to be having a somewhat surreal weekend of lifestyle exhibitions of the most variable extremes of the spectrum... Great!!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 6, 2006)

Belated thanks to gaijingirl for reposting the lineup!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 6, 2006)

> Portsmouth Area VCC Field Gun Display Team


  

VCC? 

Is that the same as the Navy's Field Gun Display Team?   


If it is, then expect dozens of hunky, muscular sailors  


damn, it's a junior team


----------



## Skim (Jul 6, 2006)

I will be making a beeline for the "stallions of substance". Whoever they are.


----------



## Choc (Jul 6, 2006)

oh what a shame i am not actually here for the cs.

i have had so much good times there (and a few milestone events).

hmpf


have fun guys..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 6, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> I will be making a beeline for the "stallions of substance". Whoever they are.




Same as.  Did think of googling for an image of them but I'm worried I might end up with porn on my screen.


Oh hell, might as well


----------



## Skim (Jul 7, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Same as.  Did think of googling for an image of them but I'm worried I might end up with porn on my screen.
> 
> 
> Oh hell, might as well




Google images just had a picture of a horse.







How disappointing.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 10, 2006)

Day 1 is this coming Saturday!! 

And weather prospects looking positive at this stage, as well


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 10, 2006)

i'm going to a wedding in wales this weekend...gutted, i'll miss my first country show in about 10 years   ...but may just get back in time on sunday to see the last few bands and a bit of fighting  



> Also this year, Lambeth Crime Prevention Panel are organising a comunity safety/health focussed tent... the Fire Service will be demonstrating the danger of chip pan fires.


 does anyone still use a chip pan? I thought the UK was the home of the oven chip nowadays!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 10, 2006)

Loads of the tents are up already.  I go through the park every day and each day I get more and more excited!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 11, 2006)

Excellent weather prospects, say the BBC









and 25C for Saturday.



I am REALLY looking forward to this, it's my first Lambeth Country Show for 3 years ....


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 11, 2006)

Top afterparty in prospect for Saturday, as well


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 12, 2006)

Weather stays reliable ... *28C*  on Sunday now!!! 

(Was 25C only, when I posted the above forecast originally)

And totally sunny


----------



## aurora green (Jul 12, 2006)

It's wierd, but I can't remember it beinbg anything other than absolutely roasting hot for this event.
I'm thinking I should book my holiday to coincide with it next year...


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm hoping to be coming along to this.


----------



## netbob (Jul 12, 2006)

Tents were up this morning.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 12, 2006)

memespring said:
			
		

> Tents were up this morning.




Tents have been going up since about 10 days ago.  Every morning there are more and more.. it's so exciting!


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Jul 12, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Weather stays reliable ... *28C*  on Sunday now!!!
> 
> (Was 25C only, when I posted the above forecast originally)
> 
> And totally sunny



oh no! that will mean even more cider


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 12, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> I will be making a beeline for the "stallions of substance". Whoever they are.


http://www.stallionsofsubstance.co.uk/


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 12, 2006)

"The Murray sisters perform dazzling equite displays"


----------



## rennie (Jul 12, 2006)

I can't wait! Not sure I can make both days but i'm definitely heading to the park at some point to soak up the rays.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 12, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> It's wierd, but I can't remember it beinbg anything other than absolutely roasting hot for this event.
> I'm thinking I should book my holiday to coincide with it next year...




You obviously don't remember the year it absolutely pissed down then?


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 12, 2006)

anyone remeber the name of that legendary cider they sell every year?


----------



## brixtonvilla (Jul 12, 2006)

twisted said:
			
		

> anyone remeber the name of that legendary cider they sell every year?



Nope. That's why it's legendary


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 12, 2006)

twisted said:
			
		

> anyone remeber the name of that legendary cider they sell every year?




Scrumpy Jack?


----------



## netbob (Jul 12, 2006)

twisted said:
			
		

> anyone remeber the name of that legendary cider they sell every year?




Its Burrow Hill I think, same people who run teh bus at Glastonbury


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 12, 2006)

brixtonvilla said:
			
		

> Nope. That's why it's legendary




ha ha 
good answer


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 12, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> I will be making a beeline for the "stallions of substance". Whoever they are.



me too - though knowing me, I'll finally get my arse down there for about 5pm and have missed everything and end up listening to reggae and getting drunk on cider


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 12, 2006)

memespring said:
			
		

> Its Burrow Hill I think, same people who run teh bus at Glastonbury




I'm sure it was plain old Scrumpy


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 12, 2006)

I hope those blokes that do sea shanties are down the Village Green again


----------



## aurora green (Jul 12, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> You obviously don't remember the year it absolutely pissed down then?



I must of been on holiday that year...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 12, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> I must of been on holiday that year...




wish it had pissed down the other year when I trodd in a pile of wet dogshit with my sandals.

Smack right in the middle, went between my tootsies and everything


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 12, 2006)

Eeeeeeeewwwww!!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 12, 2006)

Isn't it called something like knucklehead cider..??

It smells and tastes like old socks..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 12, 2006)

Chucklehead Cider!


Nice one Gaijin


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 12, 2006)

teamwork...


----------



## rennie (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't like cider but I shall be in attendance.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 12, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Chucklehead Cider!
> 
> 
> Nice one Gaijin



That's one Cider stall. The Chucklehead is LUSH!! 

The other one will be doing Burrowhills,  I'm fairly sure, if this year's show is anything like previous ones  ...

And Minnie the Minx, Scrumpy Jack is available in loads of pubs, so has no rarity value at all ...


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jul 12, 2006)

Twinkle brothers and wili williams! and an Unsound after party! Will this be the greatest weekend since ketapontins?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 12, 2006)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> Twinkle brothers and wili williams! and an Unsound after party!



I'll see you for those mate, they'll be fuckin brilliant ...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 12, 2006)

Not heard of either, but I'll have a go... could do with a sunny day in the park after the week so far


----------



## Bob (Jul 12, 2006)

Right who is going to organise an urban get together then?


----------



## Maggot (Jul 13, 2006)

I'll be along. Last year was great: As well as the owls and cider, I got a snog and got invited to a lovely barbeque afterwards. 




			
				DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> Twinkle brothers and wili williams! and an Unsound after party! Will this be the greatest weekend since ketapontins?


 Did he do the original of Armagideon Time?


----------



## Hollis (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm hopeing to make it along.. see the cows, and sheep and geese.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2006)

and the cider?


----------



## zenie (Jul 13, 2006)

I'll be there with the bitch but then heading off to Brighton so no cider for me


----------



## Hollis (Jul 13, 2006)

If the Chucklehead is good cider.. Burrow Hill's okay - not the real thing.. but better than the Magners.

<legs it before tony arrives..  >


----------



## Hollis (Jul 13, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> I'll be there with the bitch but then heading off to Brighton so no cider for me



You'll be careful the bitch doesn't frighten the geese?


----------



## zenie (Jul 13, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> You'll be careful the bitch doesn't frighten the geese?




I was hoping to get one for the barbie saturday night though?


----------



## Skim (Jul 13, 2006)

Bob said:
			
		

> Right who is going to organise an urban get together then?



Well I'll be mooching outside the cider tent with Alef, with a goose on a string


----------



## Goddessriki (Jul 13, 2006)

The belly Dance group had a wonderful day at Clapham Park Festival and are looking forward to Preforming at the Lambeth Country Show. We will be in the SLAM Tent near the Village Green. Polly our teacher and us girls will be doing 10 mins Dance classes from 2pm and hopfully we get a spot on the main stage too.
Hope you will be there joining in with our fun. Oh we are only preforming on Saturday


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 13, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> with a goose on a string



 

This I'd pay (in Cider!) to see ..


----------



## Skim (Jul 13, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> This I'd pay (in Cider!) to see ..





I'll do anything for free cider, me


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 13, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> And Minnie the Minx, Scrumpy Jack is available in loads of pubs, so has no rarity value at all ...




Yes, I know.  But maybe in the early 80s when I first started going it wasn't as common and they did have scrumpy stools  

I can't remember that far back in my youth though  

and I never drink the stuff either


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 13, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> I'll do anything for free cider, me




<packs camera   >


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 13, 2006)

I hope to see some of you there to celebrate my birthday.


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jul 13, 2006)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> I hope to see some of you there to celebrate my birthday.



You coming dahn Red star aftah?


----------



## han (Jul 13, 2006)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> I hope to see some of you there to celebrate my birthday.





Hey do we have a urbanites meet up point?

Me and the Janster wanna spend the day there so will get there at 11 on Saturday, it will be    to meet up with other peeps 

I can't believe I've never been to the Lambeth Country Show despite living in Brixton for 6 years! 

Am *so* looking forward to it! *hop-skip-jump*

If we can find a little stage area where urbanites can be found during the day, that'd be grand....


----------



## Crispy (Jul 13, 2006)

Yes, we need a meeting point!


----------



## rennie (Jul 13, 2006)

the park!


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 13, 2006)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> You coming dahn Red star aftah?



Its a possibility, you know I'm a lightweight these days.   Depends how much we have to drink.  Be good to see you and aitch.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 13, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Yes, we need a meeting point!


<Takes Charge> 

Why don't we meet at the cider stall (Burrows I believe, but am prepared to be corrected) at 3-3.30pm.

E2A: On Saturday


----------



## han (Jul 13, 2006)

*yay*


----------



## han (Jul 13, 2006)

We're talking Saturday, innit?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2006)

I can't make it Saturday - are people coming Sunday too?


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I can't make it Saturday - are people coming Sunday too?


You betcha!
I'm doing *both* days.

_Hardcore_


----------



## han (Jul 13, 2006)

Yeah I'm doing both days tooooooooooo!!

Bring on the cyder/cowpatz


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2006)

Cool, I just hope they bring another truckload of Chucklehead Cider cos they ran out last year


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 13, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Cool, I just hope they bring another truckload of Chucklehead Cider cos they ran out last year


the queue was *massive*, such is their reputation. the stall is run by only three people IIRC...who indulge in the chucklehead all day...then drive back to the west country


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2006)

Here's the Chucklehead crew!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 13, 2006)

brilliant! the cider-induced smile says it all. i reckon it's always a good sign when you see people getting high off their own supply


----------



## han (Jul 13, 2006)

Chucklehead, what a fab name


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 13, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm doing both days tooooooooooo!!
> 
> Bring on the cyder/cowpatz



I'm definitely doing Sunday.  I'll try to come Saturday if I'm not working.


----------



## Bob (Jul 13, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> I'll do anything for free cider, me



Spot the west country girl.


----------



## Bob (Jul 13, 2006)

I'll be there both days - 3ish both days as a meeting time sounds good to me.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 13, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> I'm doing *both* days.
> 
> _Hardcore_



Likewise!!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 13, 2006)

Bob said:
			
		

> I'll be there both days - 3ish both days as a meeting time sounds good to me.



Outside the Burrowhills Cider Tent yes??


----------



## zenie (Jul 13, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> <Takes Charge>
> 
> Why don't we meet at the cider stall (Burrows I believe, but am prepared to be corrected) at 3-3.30pm.
> 
> E2A: On Saturday




Is everyone not getting down there til late?

I thought it started at 12?


----------



## Skim (Jul 14, 2006)

Bob said:
			
		

> Spot the west country girl.



Innit. I mean... ooh-arr! 

3 o'clock outside the cider tent sounds like a plan


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 14, 2006)

*It's going to be HOT HOT HOT!!!! *




			
				zenie said:
			
		

> Is everyone not getting down there til late?
> 
> I thought it started at 12?



I intend to be at the Park around 12ish, but I want to do a bit of sober(ish!  ) wandering before I get TOO stuck into the cider ... it's going to be a long hot day ...

 ... according to the BBC's latest

Saturday :






and 26C

Sunday :






and 27C

Bring yer sunbloc and prepare to get FRIED!!


----------



## sonik (Jul 14, 2006)

Hold on let me get this right.......there's two cider tents? The one in the food tent and another, where is it?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 14, 2006)

sonik said:
			
		

> Hold on let me get this right.......there's two cider tents? The one in the food tent and another, where is it?



The Chucklehead Cider _stall_, if it's still there and if it's in the same place as previous years, is inside a food and craft tent alongside lots of other stalls.

The Burrowhills Cider Tent (with an inn sign announcing it's called the 'Pig and Apple' or something like that) is on its own one of the main drags, on your right as you go uphill towards the top of the park.

(Up to date  facts from 2003!!  folks -- correct me if this has all changed)


----------



## sonik (Jul 14, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> The Chucklehead Cider _stall_, if it's still thee and if it's in the same place as previous years, is inside a food and craft tent alongsode lots of other stalls.
> 
> The Burrowhills Cider Tent (with an inn sign announcinhg it's called the 'Pig and Apple' or something like that) is on its own one of the main drags, on your right as you go uphill towards the top of the park.
> 
> (Up to date  facts from 2003!!  folks -- correct me if this has all changed)


Cool, thanks for that....the Qs at the one in the food court were huge last year (up to date fact 2005  ) so i'm going to be checking the other one out as well. Cheers!


----------



## clandestino (Jul 14, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> You obviously don't remember the year it absolutely pissed down then?



Ah, 2004, I remember it well...!


----------



## clandestino (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2006)

ianw said:
			
		

>




You trying to put a dampener on things?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 14, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> You trying to put a dampener on things?



Zero risk of that this time, given the weekend's superb forecast 

<tempts fate  >


----------



## clandestino (Jul 14, 2006)

And while I'm rummaging around in my LCS archives, here's my favourite photo from last year.






The Stallions of Substance warm up for their afternoon performance.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2006)

ianw said:
			
		

> The Stallions of Substance warm up for their afternoon performance.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 14, 2006)

Erm, a friend of mine is coming with family/kids, and apparantly the kids are really looking forward to seeing the Stallions of Substance ..... so those pix are a bit alarming ...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 14, 2006)

Anyone know if there is a website anywhere that has timings for all the various entertainments?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2006)

There's this from the link in the OP, with rough timings...



> LAMBETH COUNTRY SHOW 15-16TH JULY 06
> 
> Lambeth Country Show, Ubique Leisure in Partnership with Lambeth Council
> Brockwell Park Saturday 15th & Sunday 16th July 2006 - 11am - 7.30pmAdmission FREE
> ...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2006)

Just found this:



> Main Music Stage
> 
> Saturday 15th July 1.30pm - 7.30pm
> 
> ...



http://www.ubiqueleisure.co.uk/lambeth.php


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 14, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## clandestino (Jul 14, 2006)

Just to say: don't forget it's the Urban Art exhibition in Josephine Avenue on Saturday as well. It's always nice to talk a wander through the art en route to Brockwell Park.


----------



## onemonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

I hope there will be Real Live Bees again


----------



## sonik (Jul 14, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> I hope there will be Real Live Bees again


What the glass case on the honey stall? That thing worries me, it's so fragile, i can see it getting knocked over


----------



## aurora green (Jul 14, 2006)

ianw said:
			
		

> The Stallions of Substance warm up for their afternoon performance.




 
Classic!


----------



## clandestino (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## onemonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

sonik said:
			
		

> What the glass case on the honey stall? That thing worries me, it's so fragile, i can see it getting knocked over


those bees did look a bit precarious. 

IIRC there was also a tent full of bees.. (also live)


----------



## LDR (Jul 14, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Is everyone not getting down there til late?
> 
> I thought it started at 12?


I'll be there for around 12.  I don't won't to waste any drinking time after all.


----------



## LDR (Jul 14, 2006)

BTW Is there going to be any Country at this Country Show or is it just a ploy to get me down there?

I've never been before you see.


----------



## aurora green (Jul 14, 2006)

I never feel I can get drunk at the country show, there's too many teachers, and neighbours, and my kids' mates' parents to bump into...people who I'm not sure I want to converse with whilst drunk...Or rather, people who I dont want to see me drunk...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> BTW Is there going to be any Country at this Country Show or is it just a ploy to get me down there?
> 
> I've never been before you see.




nah, but there might be a few sheep/goats to shag


----------



## LDR (Jul 14, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> nah, but there might be a few sheep/goats to shag


Well, my Good Lady Wife can't make it due to studying.
I won't tell if you won't.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> Well, my Good Lady Wife can't make it due to studying.
> I won't tell if you won't.




ah well, you can tell her the sheep/goats kept you company


----------



## clandestino (Jul 14, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> I won't tell if you won't.



What happens in the Live Bees tent, stays in the Live Bees tent.


----------



## rich! (Jul 14, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> I intend to be at the Park around 12ish, but I want to do a bit of sober(ish!  ) wandering before I get TOO stuck into the cider ... it's going to be a long hot day ...



William ... sober ... at a festival ... *brain explodes*

I may be avoiding the cider mind...


----------



## liberty (Jul 14, 2006)

Really looking forward to this last year it was great


----------



## liberty (Jul 14, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> Well, my Good Lady Wife can't make it due to studying.
> I won't tell if you won't.




Dirty Boy


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Jul 14, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> I intend to be at the Park around 12ish, but I want to do a bit of sober(ish!  ) wandering before I get TOO stuck into the cider ... it's going to be a long hot day ...



william... sober....  the mind boggles


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Jul 14, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> The Chucklehead Cider _stall_, if it's still there and if it's in the same place as previous years, is inside a food and craft tent alongside lots of other stalls.
> 
> The Burrowhills Cider Tent (with an inn sign announcing it's called the 'Pig and Apple' or something like that) is on its own one of the main drags, on your right as you go uphill towards the top of the park.
> 
> (Up to date  facts from 2003!!  folks -- correct me if this has all changed)



so which one is the meeting point for confirmed drunkards?

edited to say: I have just read it's the burrowhill stall.

hic!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 14, 2006)

The Burrowhills one. I think it's called the Pig and Apple on the inn-sign (or something similar anyway).

And to those mocking my supposed 'sobriety' ... I said 






			
				William of Walworth said:
			
		

> sober *(ish!  )* wandering before I get TOO stuck into the cider


 -- crucial difference ...  




			
				aurora green said:
			
		

> I never feel I can get drunk at the country show, there's too many teachers, and neighbours, and my kids' mates' parents to bump into...people who I'm not sure I want to converse with whilst drunk...Or rather, people who I dont want to see me drunk...



This year .... the neighbours don't matter ....

THROW OFF YOUR INHIBITIONS!!!!!  

If you drink enough cider you won't recognise em anyway ... and will have forgotten by the time you bump into em again next week ....

<spot the non parent/non local citizen  >


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Jul 14, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> The Burrowhills one. I think it's called the Pig and Apple on the inn-sign (or something similar anyway).
> 
> And to those mocking my supposed 'sobriety' ... I said  -- crucial difference ...



that's better. I was worried about you


----------



## ngeru (Jul 14, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> Well, my Good Lady Wife can't make it due to studying.
> I won't tell if you won't.


Ahem!  

Well I'm thinking it might not hurt to turn up for a few hours. Since mammals will be there, it can be a field trip of sorts.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 14, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> *<Takes Charge>
> 
> Why don't we meet at the cider stall (Burrows I believe, but am prepared to be corrected) at 3-3.30pm.
> 
> E2A: On Saturday*



Just so people don't have to read the whole thread. And it's actually called Burrowhills.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 14, 2006)

ngeru said:
			
		

> Since mammals will be there, it can be a field trip of sorts.


And reptiles!

Assuming LDR goes, of course.


----------



## T & P (Jul 14, 2006)

Sorry for asking, it has probably been discussed before but 170 is a lot of posts to check through. We allowed to bring our own alcohol aren't we? Maybe not glass but surely cans?


----------



## linerider (Jul 14, 2006)

T & P said:
			
		

> Sorry for asking, it has probably been discussed before but 170 is a lot of posts to check through. We allowed to bring our own alcohol aren't we? Maybe not glass but surely cans?


cans are no problem,but unless you have a chiller bag they will get too warm very quickly


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 15, 2006)

T & P said:
			
		

> Sorry for asking, it has probably been discussed before but 170 is a lot of posts to check through. We allowed to bring our own alcohol aren't we? Maybe not glass but surely cans?



Hey, it'll be good to meet you tomorrow mate, come to the 3pm Urban meet at the Burrowhills Cider Emporium!!


----------



## Wyn (Jul 15, 2006)

Yay, looking forward to a great weekend right on my doorstep  See you all soon!


----------



## onemonkey (Jul 15, 2006)

EastEnder said:
			
		

> And reptiles!
> 
> Assuming LDR goes, of course.


LDR is a shape shifting lizard? 

That's a conspiracy theory too far


----------



## Allan (Jul 15, 2006)

I'll wait until it comes out on DVD.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2006)

Just a reminder: urban meet up today by the Chucklehead Cider tent, 3 - 30pm.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 15, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Just a reminder: urban meet up today by the Chucklehead Cider tent, 3 - 30pm.


Exellent - I've been working my arse off today and should be finished by 2 - it's red face time!


----------



## Bob (Jul 15, 2006)

Woo hoo.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 15, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Exellent - I've been working my arse off today and should be finished by 2 - it's red face time!



I'll bring those cd's for you, just incase we bump into you


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 15, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I'll bring those cd's for you, just incase we bump into you


ta!
I think I'll be bumping into a lot of people


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2006)

I guess we should arrange Emergency Plan No 2 in case the Chucklehead lot decide to flee with their tent before we get there.

Maybe our back up meet should be near the band on the Village Green?


----------



## Maggot (Jul 15, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Just a reminder: urban meet up today by the Chucklehead Cider tent, 3 - 30pm.


It's Burrowhills actually.  

Maybe Chucklehead would be better.


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 15, 2006)

i guess i'll spread my bets and locate each of the cider tents.  a tent-crawl it is then!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 15, 2006)

Just finishing up work.  will be over there soon.  I can hear all the music here anyway!


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 15, 2006)

i'll head over in a bit.  my hangover is a bit ouchy...


----------



## dogmatique (Jul 15, 2006)

Some cider and a roast pork sandwich'll soon sort you out.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 15, 2006)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> i'll head over in a bit.  my hangover is a bit ouchy...



me too, I'm  very hungovered and sluggish today . 
 going to down one more mug of black coffee then I'm heading  over there for my cider and roast pork sarnie


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 15, 2006)

I feel a bit homesick for once reading this  

Would someone be kind enough to post a picture of the winning vegetable animal to cheer me up please.


----------



## brokenyolk (Jul 15, 2006)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> I feel a bit homesick for once reading this
> 
> Would someone be kind enough to post a picture of the winning vegetable animal to cheer me up please.



I'm so gutted I haven't entered this year, or will be able to go to the lcf -  though the lambeth news has apprently printed a picture of my last years entry this week, so i'm pretty chuffed with that.....


----------



## lemontop (Jul 15, 2006)

How was this today? Am thinking of heading down tomorrow


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 15, 2006)

It was the best thing since sliced bread!

Fucking wicked! 

I'll be there again tomorrow.


----------



## waverunner (Jul 15, 2006)

only went for a bit but was  Love that flippin vegimal lion thing  Maggot's got a pic of it


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2006)

How much Chucklehead?

Woohoo!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 15, 2006)

I've still got a bit left which I'm slurping with my supper ...

It's excellent stuff, has it got speed in it?  

I'm ready and raring to get down to Unsound shortly!!! 

Will be back at the Show tomorrow ... early enough I hope to buy more Chucklehead Medium *(7%)*  before it runs out


----------



## dogmatique (Jul 16, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> How much Chucklehead?
> 
> Woohoo!



Ugh. Four pints...


----------



## Bob (Jul 16, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> It was the best thing since sliced bread!
> 
> Fucking wicked!
> 
> I'll be there again tomorrow.



And snap. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Sweetpea (Jul 16, 2006)

Too true - see you all tomorrow


----------



## clandestino (Jul 16, 2006)

We'll be there again tomorrow! Be good to have another meeting time/place. I'm looking forward to having a good nose around, as I was only there for a little bit today. And the Twinkles of course...!! Can't wait.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2006)

Oh my good gawd.

The after party was _immense!_


----------



## clandestino (Jul 16, 2006)

Did you go to the Redstar or was that the Urban house party?


----------



## netbob (Jul 16, 2006)

Some photos here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/memespring/sets/72157594200329778/

(vegetable sculptures are towards the end  )


----------



## vogonity (Jul 16, 2006)

Heading there this afternoon - looking forward to it!


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 16, 2006)

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/memespring/190372620/in/set-72157594200329778/



Wow.


----------



## netbob (Jul 16, 2006)

Owl 





Vegetable sculpture


----------



## lemontop (Jul 16, 2006)

memespring said:
			
		

> Some photos here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/memespring/sets/72157594200329778/
> 
> (vegetable sculptures are towards the end  )



Those veg sculptures are excellent. Will be heading down there later this pm.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 16, 2006)

I'll be there before midday ... gotta meet respectable friends (who have kids) for a bit!

I suspect my time at Unsound (excellent, btw) last night was somewhat more restrained than the Urban House party was promising to be   ... no doubt most of the denizens of that aren't even up and about yet ... or are STILL up and just about moving ... 

Will be at/near the same Cider tent (the CHUCKLEHEAD one -- the original idea to meet by the Burrowhills one mutated inot a better plan yesterday.

At some point. Maybe 2:30 or so (although I'll have popped by earlier to secure some).

Lets hope they get more cider and it lasts!


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm going along today  I love the country fair I do


----------



## Crazy_diamond (Jul 16, 2006)

It was good fun yesterday and totally unexpected as I forgot it was on until I was reminded by friends, we’ll be there again today, but this time taking a gazebo (tent without sides  ) so we can have some shade if needed and cover for the kids, that sun can get  bit much over 6 or 7 hours  

Saw a few people yesterday and hope to see loads more today


----------



## TV_Helen (Jul 16, 2006)

My room overlooks the park on the Tulse Hill side and there's some kind of alarm going off. What has occurred?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 16, 2006)

Crazy_diamond said:
			
		

> that sun can get  bit much over 6 or 7 hours



too true!  I had a blinding headache by the time we got home and I couldn't shift it all night.

was a good day, still didn't see everything though.


----------



## netbob (Jul 16, 2006)

TV_Helen said:
			
		

> My room overlooks the park on the Tulse Hill side and there's some kind of alarm going off. What has occurred?




cider has run out


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 16, 2006)

memespring said:
			
		

> cider has run out



FUCK OFF!!!!!  

Not funny ... 

<hurries up with leaving preparations ...  >


----------



## netbob (Jul 16, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> FUCK OFF!!!!!
> <hurries up with leaving preparations ...  >



me too - I didnt think it opened till 2, but it turns out it's 11.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 16, 2006)

Sadly it is a shadow of its former self. Many stallholders who have been coming since God was a child, say Lambeth have hiked up the pitch hire so much they can no longer afford it and this is their last year 
A worrying report is that some of the big food franchise operations have been intimidating the smaller outfits


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 16, 2006)

Also, on Friday night lots and lots of stalls were ripped off.  Friends of Brockwell Park had a £600 tent stolen and lots of other people lost mechanical equipment etc.  They reckon all the stolen loot is still on site somewhere.  


(God I feel very very rough today - gonna see if a dip in the pool will sort me out).


----------



## clandestino (Jul 16, 2006)

Considering I was still posting on Urban with a beer in my hand at 4.30am...  ... I feel surprisingly fine. Maybe it'll kick in later...!

Hope to see you later GG.


----------



## clandestino (Jul 16, 2006)

memespring said:
			
		

> Some photos here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/memespring/sets/72157594200329778/
> 
> (vegetable sculptures are towards the end  )




Brilliant photos! I love the geese herding one...!!


----------



## Maggot (Jul 16, 2006)

This should win the vegemal competition:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/memespring/190373052/in/set-72157594200


----------



## Skim (Jul 16, 2006)

I had a lovely time – would have stayed longer but backache set in  

If I wasn't such a lightweight I'd be going again this afternoon, because there was loads I didn't see yesterday. I missed the stallions of substance... and my little goose on a string ran away  

It was great... if only I could have had more of that cider...


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 16, 2006)

memespring said:
			
		

> O RLY?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




innit... might wander down in a hour or so, feeling somewhat fragile today!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 16, 2006)

That was excellent  
 truly blinding day - this is what summer is all about! 
and the afterparty rocked - thanks Bluestreak for letting me and Tills crash on your sofa this morning 
I went back to the park briefly today to pick up the venus fly trap I bought from the carnivourous plant stall yesturday,looked like there was still lots going on


----------



## onemonkey (Jul 16, 2006)

heading along now


----------



## Bob (Jul 16, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> heading along now



Snap - see you down there in a while.


----------



## liberty (Jul 16, 2006)

Not making it today but yesterday was fantastic.... I was well and truly pissed.. So lovely to see everyone again and Skim... Bloody Hell   
x


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2006)

Today rocked as well!

Pics coming just as soon as I get my head back in some sort of coherent shape..


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 16, 2006)

Best weekend of the year   

I don't agree with this at all:




			
				Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Sadly it is a shadow of its former self.



I noticed very little difference from previous years, except that there seemed to be far fewer entries into the flower and produce competition. I feel urban75 should go on a mission to reverse this trend.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 16, 2006)

Us hard core types kept on keeping on ...  

Was back today with more cider and a vengeance  

The Twinkles ROCKED ....


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks to rutabowa, and to maggot,  and to sus and his mates and all other friendly generous people ..   

And especially thanks to aurora green for top support and advice and stuff ...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 16, 2006)

Can't believe I missed Aurora AGAIN!!  

Had a fab and lovely day.  We really enjoyed looking at the lovely geese and alpacas etc.. but felt that we had to call by the pond on the way back to reassure the Brockwell geese and ducks that the upstart visitors weren't all that!


----------



## lemontop (Jul 16, 2006)

I went down there this afternoon and had a great time. It was loads bigger than I'd expected it to be. Only wish I was about 10 years old again to jump around all over the place on one of the many giant inflatable thingys. Didn't recognise anyone from urban but glad a good time was had by all.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 16, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Best weekend of the year
> 
> I don't agree with this at all:
> 
> ...



I got there yesterday at about 11am, as usual, before the crowds arrived and it looked very sparse compared to previous years. Lots of old faces (stallholders and exhibitors) weren't there. No Shire Horses, no chooks, no Penclawdd cockles for instance....the flower show very sparse so I asked around and was told that a lot of people were priced out. By the time I left the place was heaving with punters which made it look better.


----------



## Allan (Jul 16, 2006)

I was there. Twice yesterday and once today. It was.......



























...adequate.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 16, 2006)

Not saying I didn't have a good time, it was just sad to see so many familiar things not there....and Van Rouge won't be back next year for instance


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 16, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I got there yesterday at about 11am, as usual, before the crowds arrived and it looked very sparse compared to previous years. Lots of old faces (stallholders and exhibitors) weren't there. No Shire Horses, no chooks, no Penclawdd cockles for instance....the flower show very sparse so I asked around and was told that a lot of people were priced out. By the time I left the place was heaving with punters which made it look better.


Fair enough.

It's run by a company called Ubique Leisure - does anyone know if that's new or if they were doing it before?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 16, 2006)

They certainly did it last year.


----------



## netbob (Jul 16, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Sadly it is a shadow of its former self. Many stallholders who have been coming since God was a child, say Lambeth have hiked up the pitch hire so much they can no longer afford it and this is their last year
> A worrying report is that some of the big food franchise operations have been intimidating the smaller outfits



That seems to be the case at lots of places. Some mates who work the festival circuit have had loads of hassle in recent years, both from the big companies (carling etc) and the types that run 20 odd stalls at a single festival.n  


Had a great time though, cromer smugglers and twinckles were fantastic.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 16, 2006)

well, after the excesses of last night, we briefly made it over - probably were there for less than half an hour, and then gave up.  It was just too hot for our comedowny selves   

But I loved it - first time i'd been and I think it's just fab. (notwithstanding how good it may have been in other years).


----------



## netbob (Jul 16, 2006)

photos from today:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/memespring/sets/72157594200329778/

just scroll down past the veg sculpture

(the person looking green on the Sky Fire is nipsla)


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> I noticed very little difference from previous years, except that there seemed to be far fewer entries into the flower and produce competition. I feel urban75 should go on a mission to reverse this trend.


I'm going to see if urban75 can sponsor a category!

I can't say I agree with MrsM though: I thought today was easily one of the best Country Shows I've been to - and it's still FREE!


----------



## colacubes (Jul 16, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> I'm going to see if urban75 can sponsor a category!
> 
> I can't say I agree with MrsM though: I thought today was easily one of the best Country Shows I've been to - and it's still FREE!



It was the absolute bollocks again and the atmosphere was great  

It sounds like a good idea to have a Urban category but you have to watch those horticultural society bods with their rules and regs - the people with the vegetable owl weren't allowed to enter as they missed the deadline by 5 minutes.  They were robbed.

Facists


----------



## colacubes (Jul 16, 2006)

memespring said:
			
		

> photos from today:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/memespring/sets/72157594200329778/
> 
> ...



Oi  

I'm a fun-loving hedonist and the Sky Fire didn't make me feel sick at all - DO YOU UNDERSTAND


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 17, 2006)

Some pics from Saturday. Sadly all a bit rushed for me this year. Still the highlight of the South London social calendar though


----------



## fruitcat (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi all

I haven't been down to this forum for a long while.  I love the country show.  I always try and go both days.   This year, I finally managed to get some owl shots (among others):

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tania-g/sets/72157594201332661/

Someone wanted to pay their four quid to be photographed holding Bod, the big one at the back on the right.  'Oooh, no, she's too savage,' said the bloke, 'My insurance company wouldn't like it.'

But what the hell was going on with one of the bouncy castles??  A burning cross *and* a vagina dentata!  :-0


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2006)

aaaaaeeeoooooaaaoooiiiiiiiuuuuuaaaaaooooeeeeeee


----------



## Skim (Jul 17, 2006)

liberty said:
			
		

> and Skim... Bloody Hell
> x



The look on your face was priceless!  Nice to see you and Oic after such a long time... and we love your pooch too


----------



## girasol (Jul 17, 2006)

Country Fair was really great, again - I hope it keeps going and that somehow the rent prices can be kept reasonable.

I love the chilled atmosphere, and the owls were soooo sweeeeet!

(shame to have missed so many people but we only went on Sunday)


----------



## Funki mamma (Jul 17, 2006)

What a brilliant weekend.  The highlight being the singalong with da Twinkles 

at the end.  They played tunes I havn't heard since a yoot in the 70s, and in

full blazing sunshine.  Ahhh, best day of the summer yet.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 17, 2006)

Anyone know why Dawn Penn never showed up on Saturday?

and don't say you don't know, know, know.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 17, 2006)

wow it was good, it was so good i was almost weeping. hello william, it was nice to hang out with the cider and the good music. i wish i could have stayed a bit longer but it was good to have a short but perfectly-formed time there maybe.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 17, 2006)

Someone said she was meant to have turned up early. I assumed she was the last act on Saturday, but apparently that wasn't the case.

Didn't see her either...


----------



## rennie (Jul 17, 2006)

What a great weekend!


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 17, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I got there yesterday at about 11am, as usual, before the crowds arrived and it looked very sparse compared to previous years. Lots of old faces (stallholders and exhibitors) weren't there. No Shire Horses, no chooks, no Penclawdd cockles for instance....the flower show very sparse so I asked around and was told that a lot of people were priced out. By the time I left the place was heaving with punters which made it look better.



I think the charges for food stalls are a real issue.   The show is losing some of its character as a result.

But IMHO, £108 for a thirty foot pitch in the flower tent for the weekend isn't outrageous.   I think that the problem may be that there are more recently established events - notably the Hampton Court Flower show - that are more lucrative for the nurseries, and a lot of growers concentrate their efforts on those. 

Talking to some of the other traders last year, it appears that the phenomenally rude woman who used to have the large stall selling  pelargoniums has retired.

http://www.ubiqueleisure.co.uk/forms.php


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 17, 2006)

And £214 for a food stall isn't too bad either IMHO.

I've never seen the cockle stall busy either, I just don't think the demand was there.


----------



## onemonkey (Jul 17, 2006)

great photos memespring & fruitcat


----------



## tarannau (Jul 17, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> And £214 for a food stall isn't too bad either IMHO.
> 
> I've never seen the cockle stall busy either, I just don't think the demand was there.




That's actually not bad. I was shocked to find out how much Ice Cream vans were being charged when I worked on another festival - no wonder a 99 can cost so much!

Still there did seem to be less variety with the food this year, but I can't say that it really affected the atmosphere of the festival at all. I thoroughly enjoyed the Saturday and was more than a little gutted that I couldn't visit on Sunday as well.


----------



## Crazy_diamond (Jul 17, 2006)

*40 Dog attacks?*

Just after we arrive we saw the police come to the people sitting next to us and take photos of the people and the 3 large dogs with them.

I asked one of the guys “Why did the police take your picture and pictures of your dogs?” and he told me “the police came over and said that yesterday (Saturday) there were over 40 attacks by youths with dogs on other people with dogs, so we are taking pictures of everyone who has a dog with them”.

Now we were there Saturday as well and didn’t hear anything like that, did you? 

He also went on to say ”the police yesterday didn’t wear 2nd chance vests or stab vest but they have been told t wear them today”

We all have a great time and didn't here or see any problems, a great free weekend


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 17, 2006)

I had heard something at RI:SE last year that people had been organising dog fights somewhere in the park.  Whether that was true I don't know.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 17, 2006)

There does seem to be a huge rise in young lads on my estate keeping and breeding dogs and at least once a week there is some kind of massive (accidental) dog fight between dogs resulting in mayhem...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2006)

Went over to the fairground bit yesterday evening.  In my direct line of vision I could see EIGHT bull terriers


----------



## Pieface (Jul 17, 2006)

Look at my hard dog.  I am therefore a hard man.


----------



## girasol (Jul 17, 2006)

The only dogs I noticed were at the dog show...  

I have noticed - not at the fair, but generallly, that yes, young people (I've noticed a few girls too) with menacing looking dog in tow - is a bit of trend.


----------



## hendo (Jul 17, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> A worrying report is that some of the big food franchise operations have been intimidating the smaller outfits



This happened to Tom Archer with his sausage van.


----------



## Dan U (Jul 17, 2006)

i had a great day.

unintentional highlight for me has to be 'Stallions of Substance' the UK's finest (and i hope only) horse and mini moto display team  

loved it all.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 17, 2006)

Did anyone see the jousting?

It was quite hardcore, especially that thwacking of the board with a heavy mini-cannonball attached, could have nutted any too-slow Knight ...

That Black Knight was being bigged up as the villain by the MC (this is Brixton, you understand?  ), but IMO he was way  with that horned helmet!!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 17, 2006)

Another great cameo, sitting with aurora by the Chucklehead tent yesterday, and hearing all these funky street raps coming from a neighbouring small stage, but we were positioned so that they sounded EXACTLY like they were coming from the Metropolitan Police tent ....

The Coppers get all hip hop and street on us ...???


----------



## LDR (Jul 17, 2006)

It seems like I missed all the good stuff.

I didn't see any farm animals or hear any Country.


----------



## girasol (Jul 17, 2006)

The bird show was funny.  The hawk buggered off to one of the trees and wouldn't come out... The bird keeper (or whatever they're called) had to go to the tree and coax it back.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 17, 2006)

Do they set that up - it did it last year as well!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2006)

Dan U said:
			
		

> i had a great day.
> 
> unintentional highlight for me has to be 'Stallions of Substance' the UK's finest (and i hope only) horse and mini moto display team
> 
> loved it all.




I didn't see a mini moto display team  

Saw those bikers dressed in green though.  (No Limitz Motorcyle Display Team or something) Noisy fuckers   

Not as good as the Honda Imps


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> That Black Knight was being bigged up as the villain by the MC (this is Brixton, you understand?  ), but IMO he was way  with that horned helmet!!




Bet you Lord Battersea was a yuppie knight


----------



## girasol (Jul 17, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Do they set that up - it did it last year as well!



Possibly...  I did think it was staged at first, but in my drunken haze I just decided to pretend it was real.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2006)

Shit, it's too small! I think editor has a better photo of it


----------



## lemontop (Jul 17, 2006)

Crazy_diamond said:
			
		

> Just after we arrive we saw the police come to the people sitting next to us and take photos of the people and the 3 large dogs with them.



Yep. I also saw the police going up and questioning several people with dogs near the Lido on Sun although they seemed to be picking the people with the least menacing looking dogs for some reason.


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 17, 2006)

I had a good time both days.  As usual though I didn't see any of the animals or vegetable sculptures.  I just plonked myself near the stage and got slowly pissed in the sunshine listening to some great tunes.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 17, 2006)

It was super depressing in the park this morning though.... going across to the lido involved dodging huge swathes of rubbish - it looked a bit post apocalyptic.


----------



## Dan U (Jul 17, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I didn't see a mini moto display team
> 
> Saw those bikers dressed in green though.  (No Limitz Motorcyle Display Team or something) Noisy fuckers
> 
> Not as good as the Honda Imps



it was a kid on a mini moto riding under 2 stallion horses ridden by his sisters.

unintentionally funny


----------



## Crazy_diamond (Jul 17, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Yep. I also saw the police going up and questioning several people with dogs near the Lido on Sun although they seemed to be picking the people with the least menacing looking dogs for some reason.


I think it was all people with dogs so maybe some of the dogs were not menacing.

If you were standing infront of the stage, I think the Lido was behind it and it was to the right of the Lido (whan facing the stage) that most of the attacks took place on Saturday.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 17, 2006)

Dan U said:
			
		

> i had a great day.
> 
> unintentional highlight for me has to be 'Stallions of Substance' the UK's finest (and i hope only) horse and mini moto display team
> 
> loved it all.


 The Stallions of substance were bizarre! Horses doing silly walks accompanied by the cheesiest soundtrack ever.

Had a brilliant time loved the Twinkle Brothers. Was just a shame I didn't get to see or talk to, all the urbanites there.

Did anyone else see those two unusual looking planes fly over during the Twinkle Brothers set?  They were discussed on the Robert Elms show today: they are very modern planes which can hover like helicopters, and it was there first appearance in this country.


----------



## Crazy_diamond (Jul 17, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Did anyone else see those two unusual looking planes fly over during the Twinkle Brothers set?  They were discussed on the Robert Elms show today: they are very modern planes which can hover like helicopters, and it was there first appearance in this country.


Yes there is 2 threads about them
in the Brixton forum


----------



## aurora green (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, had a fantastic two days. Thought it was brilliant as ever, though I do agree the flower tent was a little empty, but I did a least get to see those medievel Knights   very cool and quite hardcore actually, and loads of cool people, and always managed to get to the Chucklehead cider stall before the queues got too long.
A brilliant weekend as ever, and free too, which makes it even more special.

On a more somber note, I too have noyticed the growing trend for people to own those bullterrier type dogs, my estate is full of them, and there's often a fight at my local small park. I've been getting very upset recently becuase the owners encourage their dogs to hang upside down and gnaw away at the trees (causing substantial damage) and also doing the same to kiddies swings which have been totally gnawed away and are now padlocked and out of use yet again. I think it's a really worrying fashion.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 17, 2006)

I think the idea of that is to strengthen the dogs bite, which I agree is worrying.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 17, 2006)

I burnt my mouth at the Country Show eating scalding hot donuts whilst drunk. I then made it worse by eating jerk chicken. I think I might be scarred for life


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> I burnt my mouth at the Country Show eating scalding hot donuts whilst drunk. I then made it worse by eating jerk chicken. I think I might be scarred for life




I didn't even eat any do-nuts   

I remember when they only cost £1 for 4 or 5

Yesterday they were charging £2.40 for FOUR


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 17, 2006)

I got 12 for a fiver
Lush they were
But a bit hot


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> I got 12 for a fiver
> Lush they were
> But a bit hot




Yes, well I didn't offer any favours to get cheap ones





















*grabs coat and realises doesn't have*

*beats hasty retreat anyway*


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 17, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> I got 12 for a fiver
> Lush they were
> But a bit hot




that's almost a haiku


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 17, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Yes, well I didn't offer any favours to get cheap ones


I can't imagine what you are implying lady!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 17, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> On a more somber note, I too have noyticed the growing trend for people to own those bullterrier type dogs, my estate is full of them, and there's often a fight at my local small park. I've been getting very upset recently becuase the owners encourage their dogs to hang upside down and gnaw away at the trees (causing substantial damage) and also doing the same to kiddies swings which have been totally gnawed away and are now padlocked and out of use yet again. I think it's a really worrying fashion.




According to the Friends of Brockwell Park some trees have been seriously damaged this way :

"The damage appears to have been done by dogs, Staffordshires, it is thought, and has been reported to the Park Rangers.  Once a complete circle has been bitten into the bark, the tree is in risk of dying"


  

We've seen some fights outside our back window on our estate where it looks like the losing dog wasn't able to walk away.     Not organised fights, but potentially dangerous dogs owned by people who don't seem to know what they're doing with them.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> ... and always managed to get to the Chucklehead cider stall before the queues got too long.


I got two free pints off the Chucklehead crew because they were so chuffed with the pic I took of them last year!


----------



## Pieface (Jul 17, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Not organised fights, but potentially dangerous dogs owned by people who don't seem to know what they're doing with them.



they hardly ever seem to be able to control them.  I'm always seeing kids running around with these things.  Friend's dog we look after up home has been savaged twice by Staffies with useless children attached to the end of them.

I know it's down to training etc but it winds me up that the animals are out of control when the owners bought them and didn't bother learning how to deal with their nature.  

Why can't they get poodles?


----------



## Dan U (Jul 17, 2006)

Crazy_diamond said:
			
		

> If you were standing infront of the stage, I think the Lido was behind it and it was to the right of the Lido (whan facing the stage) that most of the attacks took place on Saturday.



its all the rage sadly

you can't move in some parts of london without tripping over some kid with a staffie.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 17, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Bet you Lord Battersea was a yuppie knight



Innit, I bet thats why he got an underwhelming reception ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 17, 2006)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> I had a good time both days.  As usual though I didn't see any of the animals or vegetable sculptures.



I didn't either, and I went into the tent yesterday, pre mashedness,  with three-quarter-remembered instructions from the day before, specifically looking for them!!! Failed


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 17, 2006)

Worrying stuff about those dogs  

Twats. I mean the owners


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 17, 2006)

Well i had an utterly fantastic day saturday with everyone, as always spent time with people i love to bits and got to know some new faces too. I should at this point apologise for being so utterly wankered that i told everyone i loved them x 100   and behaved like a suger hyped four year old all evening. 

Apologies to waverunner for burbling at you and to Bob for not only drinking his last can of beer but then losing said can of beer only to replace it with another persons who i dont know.  I had a great time at the party afterwards as well thank you to all those that tried to rid me of my hiccups x

Sunday was just as lovely if a bit quieter and me and the cabbage actually saw stuff which was nice 


*waits for next big summer weekend thing*


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 17, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> *waits for next big summer weekend thing*



Waits for next seven weeks big summer weekend things .....


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 17, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Waits for next seven weeks big summer weekend things .....




Actually i should ask you to send me a pm of all the big summer weekendy things coming up, please


----------



## Maggot (Jul 17, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Didn't recognise anyone from urban.


 Do you know anyone from Urban?


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 17, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> I burnt my mouth at the Country Show eating scalding hot donuts whilst drunk. I then made it worse by eating jerk chicken. I think I might be scarred for life



the oinly thing I ate for the whole weekend was the free samples of chilli paste, sure that was good for me.


----------



## Onket (Jul 17, 2006)

I had some indian food that was fucking lush but a bit steep at £5, I thought. Plus an extra 70p for a tiny samosa.

Yum/


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 17, 2006)

Onket said:
			
		

> I had some indian food that was fucking lush but a bit steep at £5, I thought. Plus an extra 70p for a tiny samosa.
> 
> Yum/




musnt grumble, the food was good and didnt make you sick thats a plus for most festies free or otherwise


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 17, 2006)

I ate a gorgeous meal from the Morrocan tagine stall.  It was a fiver, but it was bloody gorgeous, freshly cooked, stuffed with loads of veg and chick peas and for festival fare (which, let's face it, is expensive!) was good value!


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 17, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I ate a gorgeous meal from the Morrocan tagine stall.  It was a fiver, but it was bloody gorgeous, freshly cooked, stuffed with loads of veg and chick peas and for festival fare (which, let's face it, is expensive!) was good value!




I have to say the best festie food i ever had was the pieminster in Ashton Court, proper food, reasonably priced, filling and vaugely healthy. I also had the burrito of doom at ashton court as well, blurrgghhhhhh


----------



## Onket (Jul 17, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> musnt grumble, the food was good and didnt make you sick thats a plus for most festies free or otherwise



I s'pose.


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 17, 2006)

Onket said:
			
		

> I s'pose.




see there is always a bright side chuckles


----------



## Bob (Jul 17, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Apologies to waverunner for burbling at you and to Bob for not only drinking his last can of beer but then losing said can of beer only to replace it with another persons who i dont know.  I had a great time at the party afterwards as well thank you to all those that tried to rid me of my hiccups x



No apology needed - what happened was that you left the beer I gave you on the ground, I reclaimed it for a minute, you came back and couldn't find it but had in the meantime found another beer. So we were both happy!


----------



## Maggot (Jul 17, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> I should at this point apologise for being so utterly wankered that i told everyone i loved them x 100   and behaved like a suger hyped four year old all evening.


 You have no need to apologise, you were very funny. Especially the bit about being strangled by your breasts!

You didn't tell me you loved me though, so you could apologise for that.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 17, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Actually i should ask you to send me a pm of all the big summer weekendy things coming up, please



Lots of London things here:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=162254


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 17, 2006)

Bob said:
			
		

> No apology needed - what happened was that you left the beer I gave you on the ground, I reclaimed it for a minute, you came back and couldn't find it but had in the meantime found another beer. So we were both happy!




Oh good because i know i was a total car crash by the end of the evening , and i really need to remember that some of the things in my head should stay there. 

Sorry Maggott by the end of the summer you will have received one no doubt


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 17, 2006)

my piccies - rather a lot - all of urbanites, none of the show, and i don't remember taking the last few... i blame the cider...


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 18, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Actually i should ask you to send me a pm of all the big summer weekendy things coming up, please



Too stoned now and too late, after watching the Glasto film ....  

Will sort it soon


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2006)

Photos online!
http://www.urban75.org/brixton/features/country-show-2006.html

I'll add the Urbanites shots later


----------



## clandestino (Jul 18, 2006)

And here is my photo report on the weekend:







I thank you.


----------



## clandestino (Jul 18, 2006)

Actually, while I'm on, here's proof that next year, that coveted second prize in the best rhubarb contest will be ours! Ours! Ours!

Mwaaahahahahahahahahahaha!

Their rhubarb:






Ours (taken when I got home that evening):


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2006)

But will you be able to wrap it up as nice?


----------



## clandestino (Jul 18, 2006)

We'll do our damndest!

But is it judged on length, girth or both I wonder?


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2006)

Marvel at the 'alternative vegetable animals' that were put together:











The owl rocked.


----------



## aurora green (Jul 18, 2006)

Great photos! And as ever, I can't believe I missed so much, despite going both days...Never even stepped foot in the craft tent, and steel bads, trampolining clowns and fire jumping motorbikes all passed me by somehow...
I really do think though, that urban does have a place at the fair. Come 'on iamw, your rhubarb looks great!


----------



## Maggot (Jul 18, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Marvel at the 'alternative vegetable animals' that were put together:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Brilliant, why didn't they enter the competition?

How do you enter the competition? I think we should get a few entries together for next year.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Brilliant, why didn't they enter the competition?
> 
> How do you enter the competition? I think we should get a few entries together for next year.


I'm looking to see if urban75 can sponsor the category next year!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 18, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Photos online!
> http://www.urban75.org/brixton/features/country-show-2006.html
> 
> I'll add the Urbanites shots later









The caption underneath that one is weird.  "every other *LIFE*"

How many lives you got?


----------



## clandestino (Jul 18, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> your rhubarb looks great!



Thanks aurora! That second prize will be ours...!!!
  

Maggot - We picked up a form, as did Eme. If I remember correctly, you have until the week of the show to enter - last entries are on the Thursday. I'm sure we'll post up the details next year. If you want to enter the cake contest, you have to follow the recipe that's provided. 

MtM - I think that caption should read "every other night". 

*dreams of rhubarb rosette*


----------



## netbob (Jul 18, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Brilliant, why didn't they enter the competition?
> 
> How do you enter the competition? I think we should get a few entries together for next year.



They were too late apparently - you need to have submitted entries before the show opens, so the only way to do it is through the hortecultural society or something.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 18, 2006)

ianw said:
			
		

> We'll do our damndest!
> 
> But is it judged on length, girth or both I wonder?



Yours looks a bit limp to me though


----------



## clandestino (Jul 18, 2006)

I say!
 

Well, third prize then. We can dream...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 18, 2006)

memespring said:
			
		

> They were too late apparently - you need to have submitted entries before the show opens, so the only way to do it is through the hortecultural society or something.


I'd definitely like to give it a go next year, looks like fun... surely they'd let you enter independently rather than through a society?


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Yours looks a bit limp to me though







Ha-ha! IanW's got limp rhubarb!


----------



## Hollis (Jul 18, 2006)

Nice weather.. nice to meet everyone.. thought the show itself was very average though.


----------



## hatz (Jul 18, 2006)

I went on saturday with my parents (who actually live in the countryside, so were amused by us Londoner's attempt at the country...), before it got really busy. I thought it was great and I wanted to buy so much food... mmm, olives, artichokes, kiwi/lemon/honey marmalade, mmmmmmmmmm....

The best things: the alpacas and the pygmy goats. I am in love with those goats. I thought it was all pretty cool though.

The worst things: some of the owls looked really miserable. And I got sunburnt.

I think they should do stuff like this more often, it's a waste of the park not to! (plus I want to buy food!)


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 18, 2006)

hatz said:
			
		

> The worst things: some of the owls looked really miserable.



Yes, that was sad, owls hate the heat 

Nice one to the lad spraying them with water though, they needed it!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 18, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Yes, that was sad, owls hate the heat



Don't owls generally hate daytime as well?

One of the barn owls looked like it was about to keel over the poor thing  

The sheep were hyperventilating as well by 4pm on Saturday.


----------



## hatz (Jul 18, 2006)

We asked one of the owl people whether the owls were okay in the day, and he said yes. He was the one in the sort of van, with all the fans blowing on the owls. At least those owls were in the shade, and when people held them he made sure the owls weren't starting to pant. It was the owls tethered to the posts that made me sad. They didn't look like happy little things at all. Surely the owners should have thought about the poor owls when they saw the weather forecast, and perhaps considered not bringing them, or making damn sure there was enough shade/water/fans etc.

The Vauxhall City Farm people were good in that there was lots of shade for the animals. The alpacas hardly moved from under it (clever animals - more proof of how amazing they are!)


----------



## Ms T (Jul 18, 2006)

Got home late on Sunday night (from France) to a message from BBC London asking me to take part in a broadcast from the Country Show in Brockwell Park, as an example of "the white middle classes living in Brixton".     

The same person said she was trying to get hold of the ed, to represent the "crusty" element.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2006)

Ms T said:
			
		

> The same person said she was trying to get hold of the ed, to represent the "crusty" element.


They didn't tell me that!

They tried to get me on the Eddie Nestor show on Saturday _(9.30am? On a Saturday? No chance!)_ and Vanessa Feltz on Sunday_ (10am? On a Sunday? After Kameron's party? Not even the slightest remotest chance!) _


----------



## aurora green (Jul 18, 2006)

I think we should have our own tent next year...maybe...
Like an outdoor offline or something...


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 18, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> They didn't tell me that!
> 
> They tried to get me on the Eddie Nestor show on Saturday _(9.30am? On a Saturday? No chance!)_ and Vanessa Feltz on Sunday_ (10am? On a Sunday? After Kameron's party? Not even the slightest remotest chance!) _



You should have gone on Feltz's show having not been to bed. If they wanted crusty that would be a good way to five it to them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 18, 2006)

Ms T said:
			
		

> asking me to take part in a broadcast from the Country Show in Brockwell Park, as an example of "the white middle classes living in Brixton".




oi, piss off back to Hertfordshire


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 18, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> I think we should have our own tent next year...maybe...
> Like an outdoor offline or something...




thats a wicked idea


----------



## Maggot (Jul 18, 2006)

For those of you who missed the owls, here's a pic of the new baby owl:


----------



## Skim (Jul 18, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> I think we should have our own tent next year...maybe...
> Like an outdoor offline or something...



That would be excellent... who is responsible for organising the show? Someone at the council, presumably?

If we build it, they will come. Especially if there's home-made jam


----------



## hipipol (Jul 19, 2006)

*Own Tent?*

Infact I reckon we could take the park over, however......
Lawsuits an all that
It  might be a good idea tho to have our own bird of prey stand, starring a bunch of starved Golden Eagles
Twould be truly "country" when we let em go and they ate all the Pygmy Goats, Fluffy Rabbits, the odd lost child et all
Its too tame, lets see it, red in tooth and claw like.....

Bit like kamerons party, hehe!!!!!!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 19, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> I think we should have our own tent next year...maybe...
> Like an outdoor offline or something...



WANT!!!!  

Would very happily help out too ... I can actually be non lazy!! and work pretty hard with this sort of project ...


----------



## Skim (Jul 19, 2006)

If enough people are into the idea, I'm going to have a lot more time next year to devote to such a project and would happily help get it off the ground and make it a reality.

There is the scope for a fantastic U75 tent. We've got Offline acts/DJs, lots of people who could help out and run stalls, etc. This is more than possible... if we want to make it so


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 19, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> If enough people are into the idea, I'm going to have a lot more time next year to devote to such a project and would happily help get it off the ground and make it a reality.
> 
> There is the scope for a fantastic U75 tent. We've got Offline acts/DJs, lots of people who could help out and run stalls, etc. This is more than possible... if we want to make it so




If this did get off the ground i would be happy to help out with admin and stuff and cake making


----------



## Allan (Jul 19, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> If this did get off the ground i would be happy to help out with admin and stuff and cake making



And I would volunteer to wander in, look around for a bit then wander out again looking for a burger van that actually put fried onions in their burgers.


----------



## Skim (Jul 20, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> cake making




I'm getting visions of an Urban cake stall pulsing to reggae sounds – how about the Urban Ska 'n' Sponge Experience?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 20, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> I'm getting visions of an Urban cake stall pulsing to reggae sounds – how about the Urban Ska 'n' Sponge Experience?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 20, 2006)

Does anyone know what those weird prop planes were that overflew on the Sunday? Twin props, but they looked like they were VTOL/SHTOL craft...did quite a few flyovers about 6-ish on Sunday...(apols if this has already been answered)


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 20, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what those weird prop planes were that overflew on the Sunday? Twin props, but they looked like they were VTOL/SHTOL craft...did quite a few flyovers about 6-ish on Sunday...(apols if this has already been answered)


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 20, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

>




poor kyser


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 20, 2006)

I cannea be arsed to go back through the thread...


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 20, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I cannea be arsed to go back through the thread...




which one?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 20, 2006)

You do it on purpose I swear


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 20, 2006)

No I don't and I'd appreciate a straight answer from someone about it FFS.

Or where the 'other' thread that features them is - I linked here from sub'd threads, not thru the London forum so I'd appreciate less of the piss taking and a fucking answer


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 20, 2006)

i think Kyser's having a midweek comedown 

search on Brixton Helicopters - first 2 threads cover it


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 20, 2006)

Ta - confirmed what I thought they were on the day as well


----------



## Maggot (Jul 23, 2006)

Got my photos here:

Lambeth show

And for those of you who don't remember the Herbs, here's the original Parsley:


----------

